# Building my 1st railroad



## Kingz (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi.
I have been working on my area and track.
So far it is on dirt that I have almost level. I killed most of the vegetation.

I am planning to put preen into the dirt and put fabric mulch over that.
I also live in No. Orange County (GG). And my plan looks very similar to the other posting.

I do have a space problem with my existing retainer wall. One 5' and one 6' curve.

If I use the groundcovers spoken of should I use the fabric or would that be too constricting?

Also I am planning to put small gravel as a roadbed.
Any ideas to use or stay away from.

Thanks.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have really not had all that much luck with those fabrics. It seems that once down, dirt ends up on top eventually and then the weeds continue to grow on top. If you want ground covers to grow, they will not spread with the fabric down. The preen is effective for us, however here in Iowa we need at least two applications through our growing season, which we assume would be the same for you in CA. Regarding the road bed, pea gravel should not be used as road bed. You need something similar to crusher fines or chicken grit which will lock in place with the sharper edges, as the pea gravel will roll away.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I will whole heartily ditto that. I have seen weeds root through black plastic sheet. I have seen weeds root through and pop up through spun polyester weed barrier. It may slow them down a bit but then it just makes them super tough to pull out. In my opinion, its just more of corporate America trying to sell you stuff you don't need. They do have their place for use in french drains, dry creeks and under stone mulch. 

-Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

You can get a better weed block by just laying newspaper down. It will stop most weeds for a season, and then it breaks down


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I second the motion about using paper, but I laid it under the fabric also, keeps longer than one season and no weeds, I also put enough paper down, dont be shy with it.

tom h


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Once your ground cover gets going, it will effectively reduce the weeds. I'm in the Tustin area and if you want to come over and see the T&LBRR, you are welcome to. This will give you an idea of the different ground covers and miniture plants that do well in the area. Just PM or e-mail me and we can arrange a day/time. I'm here most of the time.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

I removed all sod then spread 20 yards topsoil. for track bed i laid roofing shingles out then covered that with crusher fines. Then spread preen on rest and cover bare soil with cedar mulch then planted vegetatation. i use round up and cloox to kill the few weeds that come up. see pic I took of it yesterday in Trestle,track forum and also posts in that forum last year with pics of the progression of it. pic of it all plants put in last year this is last fall pic


----------

